# FDA, FTC crack down on caffeinated alcoholic drinks



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA, FTC crack down on caffeinated alcoholic drinks Alcoholic energy drinks are seen in a cooler reflecting overhead lights at a convenience store Wednesday, Nov. 10, 2010, in Seattle. Following a vote by the state Liquor Control Board Wednesday morning, Washington state is banning the drinks effective Nov. 18. The ban comes after nine Central [...]

*Read More...*


----------

